# MF165 Gear Problems



## mnmjones (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi, 

Have just been given a MF165. After the first day it now only moves forward when the gear selector is in neutral. In all other gears the wheels are locked and when the clutch is released it stalls. So in effect I have one gear neutral but it goes reasonably quick in it. Any ideas on how to get the other gears particularly reverse working?

Cheers?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum mnmjones! I think what your problem is, is that one of the gears is obviously engaged and the shifter has disengaged from that gears collar, at the top of the transmission and any other gear you put it in is essentially trying to run two gears at the same time, which cannot be done without busting something, so the engine stalls. Somehow you need to gain access to the transmission via the top where the shifter goes into the transmission, and attempt to get that gear that remains engaged when the shifter is in neutral, kicked out of gear, and look for pieces of the linkage that move the gears into position. I'll bet, and I'm just theorizing here, that the point that comes into contact with the gear shifter (collar) is broken or severely worn. Am I making sense? I've worked on a few transmissions over my lifetime, understand the mechanics but can't recall the correct definitions!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I just did a little bit of reading on this tractor and learned that the oil filler to the side of the shifter is a point where you can look in and see if the shifters are all lined up when the shifter is in neutral. Sounds like one of the higher gears is the one engaged. From what I read, you can reach in there with a long screw driver and push the gears collar linkage out of engagement. I hope this helps.


----------

